# Rucks (ICC)



## The Empire (Mar 22, 2007)

Player screen name/ Character name

this is a link to the OCC http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=188554

1.woody06/Oam 
2.HolyGrenadeFrenzy/Prestige Featherfoot
3.leinart/Lars Raska
4.Greenbottle/Emral Greenbottle
5.Bogre/Glyrell Nujennis
6.hellrazor111/Ermac
7.Thalos_Greycloak/Isis Leafbender-Staggeringfoot
8.TheCrazyMuffinMan/Edmee Kaboyashi
9.
10.
Meet and greet 
A young Northmen enters keep Fetherfoot in the Halfling empire.
In the court yard there a few young Halflings playing, very large suits of shinny steal armor approaching him and three young adult Halflings also walking towards the mounted man. The armor witch could be a giant or golem, until he speaks then there is no dote that he is a golem this voice sounds like it comes from very deep in the armor and with the force and sound not even the mightiest of the huge folk could muster, it is like every one in the world can here him from were he stands even the gods. “WHO GOS THERE AND WHAT BISSNES DO YE  HAVE HERE?” the court yard its self is open with the exception of a large mithra tower. There some six young ones playing and it appears the adults are there older siblings. Two young men and a very beautiful young Halfling woman. As for the keep and walls they appear to be crafted by the finest workmen of the finest stone and no more then twenty years ago.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Mar 24, 2007)

First Present......And accounted for.  Wow, I guess that makes me second.      Well at least someone else is on top of things too.


----------



## Greenbottle (Mar 24, 2007)

yes what do you whant sir


----------



## Leinart (Apr 2, 2007)

Lars saunters into the featherfoot courtyard as if he owned the place. He hand easily resitng on his axe as several of the little people fall in line with him. He start to ask where to find his would be employer until the group is confronted by an armored behemoth .He eyes the golem curiously then unleashes a smirk of sheer bravado. "IM HERE FOR WORK YOU WALKIN TIN CAN. NOW WERES YOUR BOSS" Trying his best to match the huge mans voice he croses his arms defiantly and waits.


----------



## The Empire (Apr 3, 2007)

*My boss?*

The large shinny suit replies *MY MASTER RESIDES IN THE HEAVENS BUT IF IT IS MY FRIEND LORD FETHERFOOT YOU SEEK HE IS THE TOWERE. SIR. PRESTEGE GO AND BRING FORTH YOUR FATHER.”  * He points to the silvery tower and a little anger comes thru in his voice.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Apr 4, 2007)

A small not all together and startled halfling young adult just out of his youth stops and stares at the newcomer as if looking at a new insect or something. He then reaches into his coatpocket and pulls out something small in his hand which he rubbs with his thumb.  

 He then gives the newcommer a serious look and states in a hurt manner  "That was unkind, Dorstorvesky is self aware ...and all of us here owe him more than we can say or explain with our tongues.  You seem sure of yourself in some ways yet you have demonstrated your ignorance and rudeness very quickly at *OUR * (looking at Dorsk and the other halflings) *home*.  I will fetch my *FATHER* as *OUR FRIEND * has ask,...and I hope you will *COMPOSE YOURSELF* in a different manner before he arrives."  finishing the statement like a question and giving him a look of fear of something unsaid and running off as if he was late for dinner toward the tower before another statement could be offered by the stranger.

Key
Desciptive Text
speach
Nonverbal, mannerism and bodyspeak communication
psychic communication
magical communication
Signalling


----------



## Leinart (Apr 4, 2007)

Lars still staring at the behemoth didnt register the talking halfling at first and it takes a few seconds for his words to sink in. Then with a visible effort he looks away from the giant and at the halfling. He being a northerner had a high opinion of all the little people as their nations had been allies and he himself had served with many a halfling. He was truly lost when he was accused of being rude havin just walked in and confronted with the armored giant. When prestige finished talking there was a slight pause as the halfling walked away then lars boomed a mirth filled laugh uncrossing his arms and smiling which despite his size and scars reveals his startling youth his anger gone in a flash. "Very well....just never met.... a self aware golem" he manages as his laughter finally subsides to a dull roar.


----------



## The Empire (Apr 5, 2007)

Dorstorvesky says *“I EXCEPT YOUR HUMBLE APOLAGY AS IT HOLDS AS MUCH SWAY AS ANY SPEECH FROM THE GRATEST OF GENRALS TO ME. MENY HAVE MADE A SLIMLER MESTACK BUT HAVE LACKED THE CHURAGE TO OWN UP TO THERE MESTACKS I FORFIVE YOU WITH ALL THAT I AM. REMEMBER THIS FOR I WILL NOT LET THE SAME INSOLT GO AGANE.” * He leans a little closer when he speaks this.


----------



## Leinart (Apr 5, 2007)

Lars still chuckling slightly nods clearly not noticing or caring about the threatining undercurrents as Dorstorvesky leans forward he is already looking around the keep. "By the light of kar I could use a drink....whats keeping this friend of yours"?


----------



## The Empire (Apr 5, 2007)

An older Halfling appears in front of Lars from no were. He is older then the other Halflings gathered around but only appears to be around 45 or 50 years old and for a Halfling that is not very old. He is wearing a robe that looks like it is a starry night the stars seem to twinkle and the robe its self dose not seem to be cloth. He is also wearing the wide brimmed flat toped hat of the wayfare’s guild it appears to be made of the same sort of stuff. “I am Presto Fatherfoot lord of this keep and guild master of the wayfare’s. I as an individual have no work to offer but my long standing business associates of the 13th Tower llc. do. The company is willing to pay 1 gold a day plus a percentage of spoils on a one year open ended contract. The 13 Tower llc. will pay for your revival should you meet an untimely demise, and providing that you were not acting against the 13 Tower.” He hands you a large horn filled with mead that is as cold as the coldest of winter meads. He steps a little closer and motions fore Lars to lean closer. “Prestige is sensitive about all the members of the family from the other Halflings and Dorsk to the family dogs so keep that in mind. I have lived in the world of men before and it can be helpful to have some one that is the same race as them around and you don’t seem to be the kind to back down. Which is what they need not that any of them will back down. One small piece of advice never call Dorsk it or a thing he is normally very passive but that will upset him and no one wants that.” 
“Now Dorsk will be leading this expedition but don’t expect him to give any orders then again he might. He is planning on leaving in two days time so if there is any Equipment that you will need now would be the time to ask. Also if you are going with them you will need to get a location tattoo. This is in case you are captured or killed it allows for easy retrieval of the body.” This is said with a large smile. “We will be eating in one hour.” And as if he was never there he is  gone but the horn of mead remains in Lars’s hand.


----------



## Greenbottle (Apr 5, 2007)

(a voice come from somewhare closs) you should not laugh..lars a small halfing walk out from behind the horse and says .My name is Emel Greenbottle. Do you need some help to getting off your horse or do you need some help with washing up? He said this with a great deal of consern.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Apr 5, 2007)

Prestige is doing something elsewhere and does not return at this time  but some of the PCs may or may not know where they can find him.


----------



## The Empire (Apr 10, 2007)

*The Meal*

The hour passes with out further event. The meal is held in the man hall of the keep. The meal is elaborate and the table is a long oak and made for small character as well as the main hall with 12’ ceilings it is very spaces fore the Halflings. There only 4 full adult Halflings Presto witch is a mammoth of a Halfling when he is next to a Halfling it is more apparent. He is around 4’tall and with the robe open is very muscular his hair is black and thick. It is well known that he was involved it the Elvin war 100 years ago but he dose not look to be any older then to have seen 50 years at the most. There is another mail Halfling he appears to be maybe 75 but seems to have suffered an accident that has left him mentally impaired as he needs to have some one feed him. There also two Halfling women of maybe 50. There also 17 younger Halfling children and the 3 young adults as well as Dorstorvesky.
Every one at the table is intruded to Lars there is Pesto and his wife Alana, Miss Catherine Greenbottle her husband is off doing something in a far off place. The drilling old man his name is Bing Hardfoot he got his mind fried trying to assassinate a High Elf lord. 
Then there are the three young adults Prestige Fetherfoot, Emral Greenbottle, and a very beautiful young Halfling woman.


----------



## The Empire (Apr 14, 2007)

*After the meal*

After the meal Dorstorvesky asks *“IS THERE ANY THING THAT ANY ONE WILL BE NEEDING BEFORE WE LEAVE? ASK NOW SO WE ARE NOT DELAYED WE WILL BE LEAVING AT FIRST LIGHT THE DAY AFTER TOWMORROW”* 
Presto adds “the artist from the GUILD will be here early in the morning Lars. So don’t get drunk tonight I’m told that that it causes excess bleeding and pour healing.”The children run out side after the meal to play marbles and other games. Presto and Dorstorvesky start to discus the general plan of traveling true the Elf land, using a caravan for cover or just horse and dogs to try to stay undetected. They each have large flaws of equal value. As such Dorstorvesky decides to let the company chouse as it will be everyone at risk.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Apr 15, 2007)

Prestige listens intently!


----------



## Leinart (Apr 16, 2007)

(I dont have a horse yet) To greenbottle: Lars looks around for the voice while drowning most of the contents of the horn. He merely shrugs as he whipes the mead from his chin. "Well since you already know my name that saves us some time" Lars hands him the horn. "Its been a long trip and I could use a drinking partner.. So tell me about this place" he says with a wide grin. 

At dinner: Lars greets everyone heartily eyeing the odd assortment of halflings. He is holding "his" now empty horn. (He kept it assuming it was magical) He then begins questioning presto about his experiences in the elvin war with the vigor of a young man and talking to everyone at the table in between hornfulls of mead and the fine food.

After dinner: When the meal was finally over and lars was consederably full and inebriated...He contentdly belches  as dors questions them. "Well if everyone else will be riding I could use a horse...Otherwise Ive got all I need" He says while patting his axe. Then he hears presto say something amid drinking another hornfull of mead....A few seconds pass then he process what presto said and gulps down the last of his mead....Lowering the horn slowly he eyes the thing warily and quickly puts it away before he can get more. When it comes time to plan the trip lars stands a little unsteadily and assumes his trademark swaggering walk over to dors and presto. 

" I say we just march through their lands. A few prissy elves are nothing to worry about. Besides me and rusty should be more than enough muscle for the pointy ears" At the rusty comment he slaps dors heartily on his armored shoulder.


----------



## The Empire (Apr 17, 2007)

Presto “well that’s just it if the company is to move fast Dorsk will have to be in his tower, and if the company is taken by surprise he will be of little use.”
Dorstorvesky “BUT IF WE TRAVLE BY CARAVAN I CAN HIDE WITH IN ONE AND BE OF HELP IF WE ARE TACKEN BY SURPRISE. HOWEVER IF BY CARAVAN WE LEAVE AND THEN SUBSUQUNTLEY TACKEN BY SURPRISE IT WILL BOT BE A SMALL PROTROL THAT LIE AN AMBUSH. EATHERE WAY AS I SE IT I WILL BE OF LITTLE USE.”
Presto “it is the company’s experience that a small grope is more likely to ambush a regiment then to be ambushed by them.”
Dorstorvesky  “THIS IS WHY I WILL NOT DESIED FOR THE TRAVLING COMPANY I WILL NOT HAVE MY FAMLY RISK THERE LIVES ON SOME ACOUNT OF MINE.”
Presto  “If Sasha were here it would there would be no debate to this.”
Dorstorvesky “SASHA WOULD MAKE TRAVERSING THE ELVEN KINDOM MUCH LESS REGGRESS.”
Presto “even with the bounty on her head and owing the guild here so much I am surprised that she has not returned at the lest to see her father.”


----------



## Greenbottle (Apr 17, 2007)

the young man stands up looks around the table. Well I could go scout ahead to see if thare are any abushis or somthing like that and keep in contact with you. Greenbottle grabs his head set and smiles.


----------



## The Empire (Apr 19, 2007)

Presto “Emral do you know what the Elves do to lone Halflings in there lands they always assume them to be scouts and they troche them until they talk. Now I know that you have advantages but scouting in Elvin lands is something for the experienced and with your abilities you would be better suited to defending with help and not alone. Besides if you got killed you father would never forgive any of us.”
Dorstorvesky  “WITH THE COMPANY BEING AS SMALL AS IT IS A SCOUT WILL MAKE LITTLE DIFFERENCE IF THERE IS A LARGE PATROL WE WILL. IF SMALL THEY WILL LIKLEY AVOID US AND TRY TO BRING A LARGER FORCE TO US. IF THEY ARE THE OF SOME OTHER SIZE AND TACK THE COMPANY BY SURPRISE IT IS LIKLEY THAT THEY WILL WANT A BRIBE RATHER THEN A FIGHT.”


----------



## The Empire (Apr 26, 2007)

*Morning*

The tattoo for the north man is done early in the morning by a middle aged Halfling. 
He says  “don’t get killed in the next 4 days or it won’t do any good it tacks the ink and magic a wile to set in.”  
The tattoo tacks a half the day it looks good even thru the blood. It covers the left arm from mid bicep to the top of the shoulder and all but the in side of the arm. The tattoo is the seal of the wayfarer’s guild.
Presto “if an Elf sees that they will throw you in the darkest hole they can find and you will never get out they will make cretin that you don’t dye until your old and useless."
As for the rings. All of you are taken to a stone table above the gate house were the rings are placed. 
Presto “the key to battle is communication. If you have better communication then it is difficult for an opponent to defeat you. If your eyes can not communicate with your hands you can not hit what you aim at. If you can communicate with out your opponent knowledge then you will be more successful. These rings will do that. The other important thing in combat is to be under estimated these rings will help with that as well. To keep thief’s at bay the rings will appear to be cursed to any one that looks hard. 
Now tack the nettle before you and pierce your tongs bleed on the rings and they will be yours for ever.”  
After the ritual when all are in the main yard of the keep a Halfling comes thru the gate with three light horses outfitted to ride. 
Dorstorvesky  “I HAD THESE HORSES BROUT FOR YOU LARS IF WE TRAVLE ALOWN YOU WILL NEED ALL OF THEM. I HOPE THAT THEY ARE TRAND TO YOUR LIKEING.”
Presto  “It has been set that you will leave tomorrow in the morning I will cook for you a special dinner and breakfast but you ought to spend the rest of the day making ready or relaxing. This will be the last chance for either of these things for quite some time.”


----------



## The Empire (Apr 29, 2007)

*At lunch*

By lunch time Presto has a few more items which are for everyone here.
Presto “You will each be responsible for your duties and the following equipment that is ours and needs returned upon any dismissal or end of employment.  If you choose to stay on and buy your equipment then more things will be made available.  With our best wishes and hopes for you we hope you will find our cause a worthy one for you.  You will be given the following worth far more that 5 million gold on the black market but sale of these things is not permitted at all.  You are now representatives of us and any other peoples and an Ambassador of both whether you are prepared for this or not.  Do justice and justice will be done for you is a motto we go by here.  On a personal note about equipment we will grant special bestowments upon those whom we feel deserve rewards and further advancement as a merit for those worthy of merit."
*The 13th Tower llc. Company Member Pack: 

*One Haversack * in Forestry coloration of some strong strange leather. With many pockets, one of the pockets on it one has a rope in it. The rope seems to be of a leathery substance and it smells foul. 

**One Black Dagger * of near uniform color from blade to handle (which appears dark green in Bright Daylight) 

** 13th Tower Cloak* with Insignia Clasp/Broach Crest of Family (top)and person Coat of Arms (Right). Thirteenth Tower Company (Left), Nationality Symbol (Bottom) So each members is different.

** Knee High Boots * Dark Green/Black with hidden pocket/scabbards. 

**Outfit matching * own with instructions. Instructions say: Put these on over your own clothes immediately!

**Two Saddlebags * :containing the following

**Superior Personal and Mount Grooming Kit*,  containing all kinds of grooming equipment. 

** First Aid and Second Aid Kit. * 

**Folding Pocket Library*, containing after unfolding three books with room for eight more. 
**Field Manual*, corned and ended with latch.
**Journal,* corned and ended with latch.
**Spell Book*, corned and ended with latch.

**One Dog-Rider Spear* (Horseman's Spear w/lance like lower Proficiency with spear or lance no Exotic weapon proficiency necissary. Spear has a sliding cover that moves split toward the handle and then lowers back to a practice spear lance end blade cover.) 

**Saddle blanket, *  fancy  material.  

**Comfortable Riding Saddle* (New) with attachment straps and stirrups Trick/Hybrid Style.)

** Chain necklace* with another Quasi-Encrusted  Symbol with ambassador Emblazonment Symbols. 

**Gloves* matching boots.

**Quiver* that matches the Haversack. 

*Two matching cases as follows.
*Decanter* full fancy and looks like it holds about a pint.
**Heralds Scroll*/Envoy Case embroidered Scrimshawed.

**6 Rods,* two individual and 4 of same type. 

**Letter of Company Declaration:* Full form company contract and letter of intent.

**Letter of Employment:* A letter that mentions all llc property belongs to the 13th 
Tower llc and employees must return goods or pay for them when quitting the company.  Stolen goods enact swift punishment from the Guild.

**Last Will and Testament:* form and room for additions, unwritten or filled out of course.


----------



## The Empire (Apr 30, 2007)

*the next five days*

All are awakened by Presto’s singing the sun is not up yet. Presto tells every one that breakfast will be ready soon and to get your stuff to your mounts. In the court yard the large metal tower is gone and the horses and doge are waiting with saddles.
As the sun rises in the morning all have eaten breakfast and said there farewells, the 13 tower llc. is on the road. 

On the road that heads due south at lunch there is a small hamlet the food is good. By night fall you are in a town. Presto has given Mr. greenbottle a document that the company is with the cooks guild. The cooks guild always s gets better food.

This retune continues for 5 days by then the company is at the edge of the empire. It is the time to decide whether to move quickly thru the Elves kingdom or to higher mercenaries and out fit as a caravan?


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (May 1, 2007)

"Da always said to go south through the Elven Kingdom was his method of travel and that smaller numbers was best to avoid a Elven Defensive instead of minor skirmishes." Prestige delivers while waving his hand in a forward motion. Then shrugging his shoulders ,"so, that gets my vote. We could use a Ranger or someone of a woodsy background though.  Anyone think they can find some one like that?" Spreading his palms forward.

Key
Desciptive Text
speach
Nonverbal, mannerism and bodyspeak communication
psychic communication
magical communication
Signalling


----------



## The Empire (May 1, 2007)

*On the border*

The town close to the border is filled with north men and a few men it is at least half of the pollution many have moved there families to the border reign and the Halfling government has encouraged this. If you are looking for a Ranger or Scout it should be no trouble to find one before the inns close. Dorsk suggests that an effort to find one tonight or go on with out one as Elvin spy’s maybe lurking and it would be best to move out at first light.


----------



## The Empire (May 2, 2007)

*On the border*

At one of the two inns in town there a few guides willing to tack the task.

There one wants 150 gold a day and it will be a 10 to 12 day trip paid in advance.
Another wants to go by woods of the Dark this means he is either working for Wood Elves or thinks he knows a way around he is asking 100 gold. 
The third wants to go by way of Edogon it is about 6 days in there kingdom but it would be easer to avoid High Elves then Wood Elves. The one that suggest Edogon is asking 400 gold and has a document from Rolen’s Keep certifying his abilities or at least that is what he says it says as non of you read Roocks. He is ready to leave in the morning and only asks to see the gold so he knows that you are able to


----------



## Leinart (May 3, 2007)

*Gotta catch up right quick*

*Morning* 

When lars's tatoo is finished he examines it smiling broadly. "Now this is to my tastes"

Thanking dors for the horses he takes a fiery young colt out of the three and spends the day getting used to the horse which he dubbed tempest.

*At lunch* 

Lars halfheartedly listens to presto idly sipping from his magical horn again until his attention is drawn to the items being handed out. Taking all of his new gear he dones his cloths over his chainmail and straps on the rest of the weapons and lashes the bags to tempest. 


*The next five days* 

"For the love of kar presto" he groans sounding like a half asleep bear as the halfing wakes him up to enjoy his seemingly perpetual hangover. He gets ready bleary eyed and irratiable and saddles tempest. He enjoys the ride for the nest ten days as he passes the time boasting of his past battles and telling the tall tales of the northfolk and enjoying the ride.

*At the inn* 

Lars swaggers into the inn and sits and the bar ordering a strong spirits he begins talking to the gathered northerners until dors begins talking about the possible candidates. "I say the one who wants to travel through the dark woods. He courage...I trust that" He says and he reaches out to heartily shake the rangers hand. "Also why were about it, I think we should hire on a few good north men. Maybe three or four then strike out as a small company".


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (May 3, 2007)

Prestige will watch everything carefully and nod in approval  yet tries to surmise the intentions of the Ranger/would be spy person (Sense Motive) Looks with interest at the Ranger. "As you say Lars!"  Prestige says cheerfully, raising his mug and scrutinizing the Ranger. Prestige puts in for his share of the money.


----------



## The Empire (May 3, 2007)

*5 days*

(I was to quick in my posting to mention Dorsk went in to the tower and it shrank in to a medallion and Prestige is now wearing it but if one asks him a question he will reply.)

Only the ranger that is asking for a 1000 up front is willing to tack extra men with him just as the total is no more then 10. 
The one that is suggesting the Dark forest says that the fewer the better the chances. The same is what the other one is saying. 

The drink is good and the inn has many different kinds of spirits and ails. 

Lars realizes that the horn is normal as the drink here is not cold or at least that is not its magic. 

The inn is not to full maybe 20 total it is also not a large place. It is a wooden building and run by a Northman.


----------



## The Empire (May 6, 2007)

The Red on the map is the path that the company took south for 5 days.







Petevia Xavmanab is the ranger that will tack the company for 400 gold and has a letter that he received training at Roolen’s keep

Patvin Gwenelasa 1000 gold up front but will tack a bigger group if you want to higher some men he can help with that. He knows ho not to higher or so he says.

Nathon Jananders asking 100 gold but plans on going threw the dark forest. The bar tender thinks that only fools go that way.

Keep in mind that the company has the backing of one of the richest Halflings in the Empire so money for traveling expenses will be reimbursed as long as a reseat can br presented.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (May 19, 2007)

Presto signals the party members to a side table to talk a moment  " What do we need to know about these rangers? What they know of one another is one thing and what they know about the areas they are considering leading us is another?. A good option is going to have to fill criteria and now is the time to decide what we need.  How interested are they for considering longer employment or are they all one jobbers is something too. Can we agree to ask some things and then split up the questioning, then decide amongst ourselves whom is best.  Contributions to the line of questioning anyone?"


----------



## Greenbottle (May 21, 2007)

yes like how long has he been in the area? how long was there training? and maybe alittle contest to see how is the best.


----------



## The Empire (May 22, 2007)

Remember that you need to leave in the morning. If the group stays too long there is a much better chance that spy’s will see and send word to the Elves. Replace a contest with local references would work well.


----------



## The Empire (May 23, 2007)

*Answers*

Patvin Gwenelasa “I trained under Brin the white (an albino Northman of some renown) moved down here 5 years ago and have been a scout or guide against the Elf’s.”

Petevia Xavmanab “I moved here a few months ago as there is not a lot of work in  West Roocks I as stated trained at Roolen’s keep. I did bring men up from West Roocks but the numbers wanting to go that way is small and hard to make a living off from.  

Nathon Jananders “I grew up not two far from here. All that I know the world has taught me. For the most part I bring in herbs to be sold at the apothecary’s and on occasion I sell some to Ashley’s herbs in West Roocks capital so that is how I know the way south.  

(If there any other questions ask but don’t delay)


----------



## Bogre (May 23, 2007)

"Against the elves?" 

A soft voice speaks out, yet one that carries well. The obvious source is a slim, dark-skinned figure with scar marks lacing his lower fore arms. Teal eyes narrow against the light, and with slow, deliberate steps he walks further in, his light boots barely making a sound against the floor of the tavern.  

"I am Glyrell Nujennis."  he says, looking towards the rest of the group gathered.

After a pause, Glyrell speaks again, in the same, soft tone of voice that does not sound even one bit pleasant.

"Perhaps I can help."


----------



## The Empire (May 26, 2007)

Make your choice soon or one will be made for you.


----------



## The Empire (Jun 1, 2007)

A few people in the bar know of Patvin and have nothing but good to say about him. The solders have worked with him in the past and say he is good at what he dose.

Petevia is new in town and no one knows him but the inn keep says he tends to spend a lot of gold.

Most think Nathon is a bit crazy he spends all his time in the wild but he dose bring in herbs and then drinks in the inn that night then he will be gone for a few months or longer.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jun 2, 2007)

"Patvin Gwenelasa, gets my vote," Prestige tells the others in the party by whisper.


----------



## The Empire (Jun 3, 2007)

I tack it every one else agrees with this?


----------



## The Empire (Jun 6, 2007)

In the morning the five of you are up and ready to go. Lars has a splitting headrace and will be at -2 for the day. By the end of the day Patvin has taken you to the border of the empire. The next morning you cross the river and are in Edogon. Patvin changes crosses or has you wait servile times thru the day to avoided portal or scrying. He also warns not to use any magic of any kind not even items as it will alert the Elves.  On the 4 day you cross in to the hills this is the neutral land but it is not safe as it is giant land. On the 5th day you cross the river that separates West Roocks and Edogon. Dorst speaks to all of your minds. “We must go south now.” Patvin says “I will not tack you in to the Old Wing it is haunted by daemons.”


----------



## The Empire (Jun 7, 2007)

Unless I here other wise you head south to the Old Wing forest. It is night by the time you arrive at the edge of the forest. In the morning you will enter and Patvin will leave.


----------



## Bogre (Jun 7, 2007)

"I guess we should head south, then?"


----------



## The Empire (Jun 8, 2007)

*South in to the Old Wing forest*

The party travels south with out the ranger Patvin. The forest is thick and difficult to move threw. Towards dusk you stumble on to a small clearing with a camp in it there is a Halfling woman cooking. There is also a pony and a mule. Spot check DC 20 for any thing else. Prestige and Emral know her she is there cousin Sasha. A fugitive in the Halfling Empire forbidden from returning home for not paying guild dues.


----------



## The Empire (Jun 12, 2007)

As gets up and walks towards the two Halflings. Sasha says “Prestige, Emral how are you two? Why are you here? Are you fallowing me?.... Who are your friends? They are your friend’s rite or should I get rid of them for you? Well at lest let me shoo away the elf you can’t trust them unless there the dark ones then I wont trust them treaty barkers. Waite I don’t work for the guild any more so I suppose I can trust if he is trustable. Kind-u short or is that north man troll size?"

Sasha motions for all to sit around the fire.


----------



## Woody06 (Jun 17, 2007)

A Dwarf walks into the camp with an arm load of firewood. 
Who has entered my camp? Sasha who are these people?
The Dwarf drops the firewood and grabs an axe.


----------



## Woody06 (Jun 17, 2007)

A Dwarf walks into the camp with an arm load of firewood.  
Who has entered my camp? Sasha who are these people?
The Dwarf drops the firewood and grabs an axe.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jun 22, 2007)

Woody06 said:
			
		

> A Dwarf walks into the camp with an arm load of firewood.
> Who has entered my camp? Sasha who are these people?
> The Dwarf drops the firewood and grabs an axe.



A halfling in dark cloths and a cloak steps toward the dwarf addressing him in a cheerful tone ,"Greeting! I am Prestige Featherfoot and we are all fellows here...Unless you are a _*STRAAANGER*_ ?" astonished and giving the dwarf a concerned look.  Then without a breath,pointing at the axe," _Are *you* going for more firewood?_  We will need plenty for the *feast* I should cook now we are all together....  "Eh, Sha?",  turning toward Shasha with a gesture of familiarity.  Then with a pensive look of waiting at the dwarf. 

It becomes obvious to all that the halfling is unsure because he has never met anyone he could consider a stranger in his entire life, almost as if a stranger is something of stories and myth only.  The dramatic pause seems long after, although it is just a second or so before his blinking and oddly fixed look is too much for others too contain without laughing.

After the laughter and quite immidiately.

"Uh, yeah, these are friends and getting rid of them won't be neccisary....right now, anyway." As if it is the polite thing to say and not a threat of violence at all but more of a "shall I get their horses?" sort of question Shasha had asked yet it is difficult to tell exactly. 
Then from the Dark Elf and the Northman toward the halfling female with a sweeping hand gesture,"Everybody Shasha." 
"Shasha, Lars Raska of the North and member of the 13th Tower",  toward the Large Northman.  
"And Glyrell Nujennis the Soft Spoken", signalling again toward the Dark Elf. (Whom may be surprised to discover he has aquired a title of sorts if not a desciptor with introduction.)  Spoken as if everyone should know everyone by reputation already.


----------



## The Empire (Jun 23, 2007)

Sasha “this is my cousin Prestige and Emral and as Prestige introduced the rest of these fine young gentleman.”


----------



## Woody06 (Jun 23, 2007)

I see, well any friends of Sasha are welcome in my camp. I am Oam, it is an honor to meet you all.

Oam then sits down near the fire and tosses another log on.
So what brings you gentlemen out here?


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jun 23, 2007)

"We are just following our good friend Dorst whom is on a quest and may find something useful for us to do and other than that we are doing the usual....Meaning, whatever comes up and we fancy as our company business and such."  Smiling broadly, "It is often a surprise!  Just like this one!  Meeting up with the two of you, I mean."

Then toward Shasha in a pleasant tone,"No cousin, we are not following you...Should we be?"



Prestige opens his shouldered bag and starts removing what appears to be cooking equipment....This continues for several minutes and the assembly of what looks like a fancy cooking table complete with racks.  The amount of material in front of him is larger than the bag by far.  After the assemblage back into another pouch to product several utensils and a cuttlery block and cutting board.......He had a small kitchen bagged in there.  Talking to others Prestige seems serious and concentrated on getting the table and cooking pit ready with a sturdy cooking rack right beside the previous one radially around the camp fire.  After the set up is ready he cocks his head to the side from the cooks area and addresses Oam, again.

"Dwarf?...Oam is it?  Truely, the honor is ours.  Would you like coffee?  Ale?" Then with a smile,"Wine perhaps?  Crag Ines is far way is it not?" Looking around toward the rest of the present company,"Would anyone else, like something?  Or would you prefer water while you wait for your meal?"

The strange little halfling bends down to the base of the camp fire and into the fire pit, putting his face nearly into the fire and suddenly their is a rush of flames stoking the fire hot and abruptly high. The fire then returns to a more modarate yet larger and hotter fire than before he put his little head near it.  This halfling "cook" appears oblivious to the fact that this is a reknown area of danger and the racket, large amounts of smoke and light from the fire may attract the wrong kind of attention.  He begins humming to himself while pulling potatoes, carrots, onions and several small other vegatables bag which contains a large variety of fruits and vegetables and another with cured meat which he immidiately starts preparing food from with abit of zest in his composer.

Turning toward the halfling female,"Lady Shasha," he chimes,"Will there be any more _expected_ guests for dinner or should I prepare for the _usual_ posible additions."


----------



## Woody06 (Jun 24, 2007)

I will take ale with my meal.
I thank you for this meal.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jun 24, 2007)

Smiling ear to ear while softly speaking,"It isn't my Da's cooking but he taught me how himself and there aren't many whom can say that,"the halfling youth says with a far away look in his shining wide little eyes. "We always plan for guests at dinner time.  And our travelling companions are more than guests they are fellows.  

"Cousin Shasha, aren't friends and companions supposed to get a plate if they would like one?  Don't tell me you don't miss Da's cooking because I won't believe it,",tilting his head back and to the side a bit the cook calls out.

Then to Oam without so much as taking a breath,"So, you are a friend of Shasha's then you are a friend of her family.....That's us and there are more of us, not all blood relatives yet family just the same. The Dags are family too."  Prestige motions with his elbows while preparing food toward the riding dog's.  "The horses and ponys often need special meals like elves sometimes do without meat and I keep plenty of raw carrots and apples just for them.....I do mean for the horses and ponys and not for the elves but I am partial to a apple or carrot when hurried about the day, myself but usually I have time to eat pretty fair,"  the halfling says quitely almost under his breath.

The whole time the halfling never stops preparing the meal.  The sharp look in his eyes tells of some graceful awareness to things outside of the meal and present company without giving a clue as to what but it could be mistaken for charm.


----------



## Bogre (Jun 24, 2007)

Glyrell tends to his horse and the camp, pointedly ignoring most of the banter between the halfling and the dwarf.


----------



## The Empire (Jun 25, 2007)

*Morning in the forest*

After the meal all retire or is there an order that some want for watch? Sasha says  “if any one wakes me up for a stupid watch I will murder them. Besides the dogs sleeping are more alert then any of you.”
The next morning all is well and every one is headed the same way. This makes Sasha a little mad when she finds out knowing that Dorsk is most likely after the same thing. “There better be enough to go around or some of us won’t be leaving”  She says this with all the cold malice of a true assassin.

Camp is broke after a good breakfast. Around noon a large clearing in the trees is reached it is the sight of an ancient city only a few buildings stand now. There is one full tower and another about half, a large fort type building on a hill with a lake on one side there are many foundations about. In the lake on an island there is ¼ of a tower standing with the top part creating part of a bridge to it. There a few other stone stretchers in various stats of ruin. The full tower is the closest structure.


----------



## Woody06 (Jun 25, 2007)

Oam backs up into the woods
I do not feel it wise to go walking out into that place, it just feels like a bad idea.  Pointing to the left. I say we circle around this place, unless there is reason to go in there that I do not know of.


----------



## The Empire (Jun 26, 2007)

There is an obvious rumbling like sound coming from behind. It is steadily getting closer sounds some what like big foot steps and from more then one source. But all coming from the same way. 

(the closest structure is the full tower there is nothing else with in 200 yards that can provide any real cover.)


----------



## Woody06 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok we need to move now! There are trolls out here!  Shaking his head. Trust me Sasha and I have seen one up close!


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jun 27, 2007)

Quickly,Prestige pulls two items from his bag and says to the party but more directly to Oam " Too big to be Trolls!  Regardless Oam if it _IS _ *make them DRINK* some of *this**.  *..Catch!" Waving a decanter slightly. (6 seconds)

And with that Prestige tosses a strong yet beautiful travel decanter made of a silvery colored metal to Oam. " "It's for trolls, it makes them friendly.  We can go into it later!,"  the halfling informs as he dismounts, Two-Beards, his riding dog. 
(6 seconds)

Putting a rod through his belt and setting his spear toward the oncoming sounds Prestige throws this out for party decisions,  "The Tower may be a danger, so use it as the last position not first but we don't want anything to reach it.  We should stay together.  It's I's and nays.  Who wants to stand?  Tower checking?  And _Who_ else speaks Giant?" Prestige offers the decision maxims (12 seconds)


----------



## Woody06 (Jun 27, 2007)

I say we make a run to the tower! I don't speak giant only orc!


----------



## The Empire (Jun 27, 2007)

I have posted a map on OCC http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3613558#post3613558 
Who besides Oam is heading towards the tower.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jun 29, 2007)

Reserving any decision until the matter at hand fully reveals itself seems appropriate to Prestige.  Although it is in contradiction with his skills, his insticts prevail as he realizes that the mounted party is to large and diverse to conceal very easily on the spot.   Hiding will leave too much trail sign anyway especially with the keen senses of Giants and Trolls.   Prestige points toward the trail sign and then to his nose and eyes and then sharply toward the oncoming noise to communicate this.  Then tightens his expression while giving each party member a look in the eyes and drawing his brow up.

 So he says this accordingly, "Bah!  Let us not trespass further if we have already.  A non assuming trespasser is easier to forgive than a fearful, scandalous or supspicously behaving one.  Let us ask for directions _so to speak_.  Perhaps they will not require us to oblige them with battle!   And OAM !.. _please_ keep track of our elixir, you may need it.  There is enough for six trolls in there.  Emral, get yours out just in case."  Then a quick glance to the party, "Stay friendly unless provoked, everybody. Lars? Glyrell? What are your wills in this....Shasha?  Have anything to add? " Prestige uses this to try and explain his reasonning for staying while keeping to an attentive position.  

 Facing the oncoming sounds with a neutral and slightly inquisitive facial expression.  Neither passive nor hostile but waiting, searching for intention before action, posture.  

He has already set his spear though and holds it with his right hand. While he rubs the butt his rod with his left thumb; it sticks through his belt like a sword without a scabbard.  He then takes it out  horizontally resting the rod on this left thigh at a readied yet comfortable angle.(12-18 seconds)


----------



## The Empire (Jul 4, 2007)

The foot steps are getting closer. A buck dear comes bolting from the trees and past who ever is left.  I need to know who is stranding with Prestige and who is heading for cover.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 7, 2007)

He had been following a dwarf and halfling for many days, they were heading where he wanted to go and the dwarf and halfling knew the way better he did. He was tall, even for a human, over 6'. The the only feature one could see of him was his eyes. He had a full black face rap, followed by a red loose cloth bodysuit with  red&black choth armor over it, he wore black gloves with a red stripe running around them. He wore a gray belt around his waist and from his knees down his legs were wrapped with black wrap. Also, on his knees were blackened steel plates, on his feet he wore specialized geta with long leather straps on top and steel plates on the bottom, they looked almost like boots. Strapped to his back were 2 katanas with black handels in jet black cases. He was watching as the 2 met up with a larger group. As the two, along with the new group were heading off, a sound came from behind, and as he looked back his foot slipped from his perch and he fell to the ground. When he hit the ground, he let out a word no one understood, though to the group, it sounded like a two people said it. Assuming they realized that he was following them, he quickly drew his katanas and prepared himself for an attack, also noting that the sounds behing him were getting louder.The katanas were also black, in the dark they would be almost impossible to see. He looked the closest member of the group in the eyes  (i'm assuming it's Prestige) attempting to let his strange, glowing green eyes  do what they do to almost everyone else he had met.

OOC: need an intimidation check please


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 7, 2007)

Prestige holds his position but sterns up his look and then yells out" Oam...Shasha is this your TROLL! It looks _kinda small _ for a _TROLL_  and it has been attacked by a curtain or _something_! Looks like the troll is loosing the battle against the drapery too!  *Perhaps* it needs some help in removing the problem".  Then Prestige addresses the little troll,"Cragga Kkulbane Dickar Che Deocshar?", with  guinine concern in his voice the halfing says in Giant.


----------



## Greenbottle (Jul 7, 2007)

The Empire said:
			
		

> The foot steps are getting closer. A buck dear comes bolting from the trees and past who ever is left.  I need to know who is stranding with Prestige and who is heading for cover.



Ok i'm ignoring the little baby troll with the to sword !!!I will leaving to scout out http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1141982ahead and take control of this giants


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 8, 2007)

You *DARE* call us a.....a *TROLL*? says the masked figure, now enraged in the same double-voice you heard before We are *NOTHING* like those ugly beasts he says, wildly slashing toward the halfling, no longer feeling threatened after hearing the ignorance(of age) in the young halflings voice.(While making what looks to be a forced bow toward the group) he says *WE* are Ermac  in a now suprizingly calm, but still strange voice.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 8, 2007)

Looking past the slashing maniac confronting him (Trying to see if any Giants are approaching)then back at his green orbs for eyes.   He briskles himself and bosters a cold stare into the orbs with his own bright green turned from hazel eyes stating with annoyance," How am I supposed to know how ugly you are with that drape on your face!?"  as if it is obvious to everyone but Ermac.   Then without taking a breath prestige asks with politeness in his voice ," Now please, get the f*ck out of the way before the _real_ Giants get here!.....I was really looking forward to some troll stew, damn it!"

(Hellrazor111 please go to OCC before your post, Thanx!)


----------



## The Empire (Jul 9, 2007)

Sasha is standing next to Prestige on his right side weapons sheathed with the most unpleasant look about her. On the left side is a riding dog that starts a low growl that is heard by ear and in the mind. Sasha looks at Ermac and says  "It is not a little troll, it is an Ishalen and by the look one of the garb one of their assassins.” Her eyes are red and have a faint glow to them when there looked directly at.


----------



## Woody06 (Jul 9, 2007)

With a look of concern(not yet fear) Oam says to Sasha  "Sasha we don't have time to waste on the baby troll, we need to get to the tower before the giants get here. WE ARE NO MATCH FOR GIANTS!!! Oam turns and looks towards the tower with a a fearfull but yet hopefull look and begins to inch towards the edge of the clearing.


----------



## The Empire (Jul 10, 2007)

Two doe come from the forest directory behind Ermac and sharply dodge around him. A deep THUMP THUMP sound is through the clearing and then thud thud is heard one of the doe falls and so does Ermac both have what looks like javelins with fletching on them. 
Sasha looks at Oam and says “Ya the tower that looks like a safer place to me.” 




hellrazor111 emailed me he had to quit


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 10, 2007)

Prestige runs toward the fallen Ermac and doe with his rod and spear and grabs the fletched javelin pulling it out of the dying assasin!  Two beards never leaves his side although the riding dog does lay down immidately beside the head of the downed non-troll enigma.  (round1)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1144011 

The next moment Prestige leans over the body, placing his hand on the wound of the downed Ermac.  " He's alive!"  The halfling then raises his hand and motions his finges all in a motion as if for someone to come from the party.  Prestige then points to his eyes with the V of his fore finger and middle finger of his right hand and then abruptly points toward the forest and shouts," Get down and look out !" (round 2)


----------



## Woody06 (Jul 12, 2007)

Grabs Sasha and pulls her towards the clearing next to a couple bushes.  How are we going to make it over there, do you have any tricks up your sleaves for this sort of situation? I think we can make it if we run as fast as we can.


----------



## The Empire (Jul 13, 2007)

“Yes run!”  At that Sasha bolts for the tower.


----------



## Woody06 (Jul 13, 2007)

Oam jumps up and runs faster than any dwarf has ran before.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 14, 2007)

First Prestige Drags the Ermac person across Two-Beards back while talking to his riding dog companion softly.
Then Prestige Searches the Forest area with his eyes looking for anything or anyone of note.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1150783


While searching and pausing then searching again Prestige takes his time securing Ermac to the Saddle on Two-Beards back for the interest of all.  If he does see giants or something of that sort he calls to them in giant in a friendly manner.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1150791 

With a concerned acknowledgment and understanding, Prestige Featherfoot does glance to his companions in their scurry as they rush to the tower.  Realizing they have no idea what he is up to, he smiles.  (a couple minutes)


----------



## The Empire (Jul 16, 2007)

Oam and Sasha make to the tower.
Prestige has finished the tying of the big man.
Tow large giants arrive at the forest edge. They have bows out with arrows knocked. One of them walks to the deer and picks it up. Neither of them look too happy.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 16, 2007)

The meeting commences with diplomacy. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1152967

"Something something something something something laughing then serious something something . If you speak giant ask TheEmpire something something something something to and obviously comprehending couple of giants, something, something.then pleasantly something and more somethings for abit longer" Prestige waves the obviously surprised and cautious giants closer. Waving his hands and shrugging and then making a few jesters at himself then toward the party and the tower.


----------



## Woody06 (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks at Sasha and then at the crazy guy by the giants and says  What a moron, no way I am going over there.


----------



## The Empire (Jul 20, 2007)

Giants “Blaw bla  bula bught.”  This is interrupting Prestige.

The tower the two large bronze doors block the tower entrance they are looked. There is a window around 35 feet up that is open.


----------



## The Empire (Jul 20, 2007)

There is some one hanging out the window of the tower looking down at the two of you.

Giants "Bla yadda something!"


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 20, 2007)

Suddenly, a rope is thrown down from the tower, just by the people there.


----------



## The Empire (Jul 21, 2007)

The giants draw back on there bows and let arrows fly for the far end of the clearing


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 21, 2007)

"WErrsh Dar liggnit bis far to?" Prestige asks the Giants and then he yells toward his company with his hands cupped around his mouth,"We have company!  Demons!"

Prestige then grabs the rod and lifts it toward the new coming threat.


----------



## The Empire (Jul 21, 2007)

The giants say something to Prestige and run forward. 

Another Halfling comes running out from the east. (Isis Leafbender-Staggeringfoot)


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 21, 2007)

Prestige runs off toward the tower and yells up," Could someone let us in? The Dags can't clime up and I won't leave them here!"


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 21, 2007)

I'll come down there ASAP!


----------



## Woody06 (Jul 21, 2007)

Shouts LET US IN!!!!   Bangs on the door and shouts  LET US IN!!!!!


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 21, 2007)

Blast it I'm moving as fast as I can! 

*Answers the call with celerity and zeal. If I can in the allotted time frame, I open the door.*


----------



## The Empire (Jul 22, 2007)

*In the Tower*

In the room of the tower there is one copper door there is also some half rotted furniture like a bed a wooden chair and a book shelf with rotten books there is nothing else in the room the door is shut the handle is a copper ring.

Out side the tower
The daemons are 1400’ away the giants loose another set of arrows.


----------



## The Empire (Jul 22, 2007)

Sasha starts climbing the rope.


----------



## Thalos_Greycloak (Jul 22, 2007)

Like a bolt from a tiny crossbow, Isis comes dashing into the clearing. Waving her hands at her newly found companions"Better hide these guys play a really mean game of tag, and we are it."Upon seeing the tower Isis veers toward her last hope of hiding."Hey cousin, we really need to stop meeting this way"


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 22, 2007)

"No kidding,"  Prestige says disgruntaly.  His cousin is normally a sight for sore eyes and is even now, as a smirk crosses his face.  " He's posesssed or some odd thing,"  pointing and trying to bring the the halfling beauty up to date," and the Giants over there might end up our friends if we all survive this." Yet keeping one eye on the front door and quick glances toward the approaching demon horde.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 22, 2007)

I gotta make sure it's safe.

Searching for anything that would make it unsafe.


----------



## Thalos_Greycloak (Jul 22, 2007)

"Who is possesed", taking no notice of the heap of bedclothes ontop of Prestige's riding dog


----------



## Greenbottle (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok aginst all better judge I"ll run to the tower....


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 22, 2007)

"On Two-Beards," pointing at the captive tied curtain apolstered human on the back of the riding dog. "Sorry for the lack of introductions, this is Oam he is with us!",  pointing toward the dwarf which stands beside him. "And that is our, well.....we aren't sure what he is except an archery target, Ermac"  comments Prestige with a sly smirk returning to his face.


----------



## Thalos_Greycloak (Jul 22, 2007)

"Oh, my apologies,  I thought that you were collecting sheets again.""Good to see you again cousin Greenbottle."all the while running for the door


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 22, 2007)

You hear a zap and a torrent of loud angry sounds coming from the tower


----------



## The Empire (Jul 22, 2007)

Sasha makes it up in to the window


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 22, 2007)

You hear a faint click


----------



## The Empire (Jul 22, 2007)

Sasha makes it through the window.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 22, 2007)

Sasha. There are boobytraps in this tower. That last door was a serious problem, so we'll need to be on our guard concerning the others.

*looks at the three doors*

I can see THIS is going to be delightful...


----------



## Woody06 (Jul 22, 2007)

Stands around in the tower with his trusty Bani Kobalts ready to pounce on anything that might attack him. I hope these walls hold them gastly things back, or at least tires them out enough to make for "easy prey".


----------



## The Empire (Jul 22, 2007)

the doors to the tower have NOT been opend yet.


----------



## The Empire (Jul 22, 2007)

The daemon horde comes 120’ closer now at 1280’. The giants fire more arrows and move towards the fort.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm gonna use these (bringing attention to the wooden-handled daggers) and hopefully prevent that trap from going off for the next door (in my immediate view, straight out front).


----------



## The Empire (Jul 22, 2007)

Sasha yells down that "The doors are trapped so you might want to start climbing!"


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 22, 2007)

"Agreed my friend, agreed."in a dark tone of near depression, "They, are taking too long."  Then looking between Isis and Oam, "Any ideas?"


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 22, 2007)

I open the door with one of my daggers, turning the ring and pushing out. Then I move further in the direction where I was going.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 22, 2007)

*First use of Field Manual!*

"Well, I guess I had better look to see if it is covered."  the not hopeful halfling says as he pulls out the field manual from his haversack and immidiately starts thumbing through it.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 22, 2007)

Crap. Let's see what's behind door number 3! (on the east)


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 22, 2007)

While looking intently at the manual Prestige addresses both Isis and Oam," Please let me know about the progress of our foes....Either one of you able to use a rod of lightning?"


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 22, 2007)

YUSH! I'm so exciteeeeeeddddddddd! Follow me! *goes downstairs*.


----------



## The Empire (Jul 22, 2007)

The book says use a knock spell. If that dose not work find a new way in like a window.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 22, 2007)

"I'm comiiiiiiiiiiiiingggggggggggg!"

I am now moving towards the door at max safe speed, and preparing to open the un-ballista'd door.


----------



## The Empire (Jul 22, 2007)

The bar is havey, Sasha is there to help with it although she can barley reach it


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 22, 2007)

Prestige looks up and toward the Demon Horde, trying to calculate their distance and approximate time of arrival.  Closing the Manual and putting it into his haversack as he does so. "It is like something from a nightmare!" whispers the halfling,"Only Worse!"


----------



## The Empire (Jul 22, 2007)

For all out side it is easy to see that there several hundred daemons. They are around 1000’ away now but many will have to move around the lake.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 22, 2007)

The main door's bar is lifted.

Thanks Sasha. Couldn't have done it without ya.


GUYS, WE GOT IT!


----------



## The Empire (Jul 22, 2007)

*In the Tower*

There some muffles sounds from behind the doors scraping of some things then the groans of wood and woman doing manual labor. 

The north most door opens but not very far.

The daemons are 800’ away it will tack 3 rounds to get every one threw and 2 for the dogs around to un load Twobeards of his bourdon and another to drag Ermac threw the door so 7 rounds that leaves the daemons 380’ 2 more rounds to shut the door and work locks and the bar will be difficult to replace.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 22, 2007)

Prestige cuts the saddle know and the underbelly knot so the still tied Ermac can be dragged into the tower. "Help me get him in there," Looking at the dags he says,"What are you waiting on? Get in there!" 

(It takes 7 rounds.....fine)

After the door is locked Prestige presses back away from the door while looking around the area he has entered. No time for rest is appearant in his composure.

"Thanks, stranger, we owe you one." Prestige gasps.  "Hopefully, this place holds up well" said like an inquirery directly toward the structure as he looks around.


----------



## The Empire (Jul 22, 2007)

The inside of the tower is a single room 25’up to the next floor. The stare well runs a wall making a half trip around the tower there are no windows and it is quite dark with very little light trickling down from above once the doors are shut. There is an arabesque up one of the doors and partially blocking the other. The wooden bar will need to be placed back on the doors it will tack most of you do this. As the door is closing there is the sound of a few crossbow bolts hit the door. The tower is around 60’ accost. There is a young human woman in here with Sasha. Sasha “Thanks there is no way I could have lifted that by my self. Now we need to get it back in place before the daemons coming knocking.”


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 22, 2007)

Prestige jumps up and gets to work with the others to shut the door!


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 22, 2007)

*nod* Lesh hurry before the creepy demon things get here... T_T

*I aid in the shutting of the door*


----------



## Woody06 (Jul 23, 2007)

Oam the mighty pushes the door until it is shut. Then gets to work on the bar.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 24, 2007)

Pretige pulls out two rods from his bag and sets them up against the bottom center of where the doors meet horazontally one over the other and a double clicking sound puts them into place suspended in the air as if attached to the doors and preventing them from opening as long as they hold.  The centering of this so each rod blocks both doors is necissary to provide the best results.  Then he looks for a block and tackle configuration or something to use the ropes to for getting this thing back into place. (1 round)


----------



## The Empire (Jul 24, 2007)

*the Door*

The bar is around 12” thick and 20’ long it has mettle bands on it and a ring towards each end. The wall has two rings high up on it at about the same dissents apart as the bar.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 24, 2007)

"Excellent!" The Halfling brings out Two ropes and asks the others present,"Please put this through that one and this through that one," directing with ends go where through the rings on the walls.   After someone takes the ends, he sets to taking the opposite ends and tying them to the rings in the ends of the banded bar.  

While making the knots hes says,"Bring them back to me after they are through,"  smiling and nodding as they give them to him.   Prestige then goes to the saddles of the riding dogs and draws out the work bits and ties the ropes through the bits. Prestige then will test all four of the knots.  
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1169451 (4 to 5 rounds)


----------



## Greenbottle (Jul 24, 2007)

I will help fortify and set up more rods to keep the door shut and then to the window up stairs and see what is going on.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Jul 24, 2007)

I will go with Greenbottle if he so desires.


----------



## The Empire (Jul 26, 2007)

It will be easy to replace the bar with the use of block and tackle. With 3 of you on each rope it will under your combined bonus so no roll is required. And it can be placed in one round.

The window 
The 2nd floor window has a small daemon standing in front of it and the hand of another one on the ledge. The small one is in the way of getting to the window.
(both of you will need to make reflex saves or be surprised for the round.)


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Jul 27, 2007)

After the block is placed and set Prestige quickly retrieves his rods and replaces them whence they came, out of his bag.  Then he  unties the rope and returns it to his bag as well but leaves the bits in the other end.  Grabbing Emral's rods too as not to leave them behind (2 rounds)


----------



## Greenbottle (Jul 29, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Home
 Roll Dice
 Roll Stats
 Find Rolls
 Feedback
 Die Roll for 1178677 
ID Name Rolls Dice Results Note Date 
1178677  Greenbottle  1 1d20  [13] = (13) reflex  2007-07-28 19:38:09 

Note: You can look up results searching by character name if you click on the link in the "Name" column. To reroll, click on the link in the "Dice" column. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

New things are coming to the Castle
If you are interested in testing these changes, or possibly moderating the new gaming boards, please join the Invisible List.





InvisibleCastle is run by Zefamily LLC.
Written by Bruce Kroeze 
License details Help
 Login
 Terms of use
 Privacy Policy


----------



## The Empire (Jul 29, 2007)

Surprise DC 10
Edmee will have a round of surprise. Emral made it and will have a full round.
The demon did not make his save and will have a round of surprise. 
Surprise round only allows a partial action.
The demon is going to attack Emral with claws on his attack.


----------



## Greenbottle (Jul 30, 2007)

I will att with my Rapir.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1183018 damige  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1183031 att opp.http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1183040 I am moving all the way in to the room


----------



## The Empire (Jul 31, 2007)

You attack the demon opening a visible wound on it. It swipes with its claws and misses. Your next suing leaves you open do to losing your grip, but the demon is not quick enough to tack advantage. New round demon 1 will attack Greenbottle demon 2 will climb in the window. All with in 5’ will get an attack of opportunity.


----------



## Greenbottle (Jul 31, 2007)

Initiative   http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1184827  I will be doing a full att

First att: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1184839 (damige)http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1184843

opp att:http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1184855 (damige)http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1184878


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 1, 2007)

Assuming, that there is trouble upstairs from the racket, Prestige runs up the stairs to emerge behind his party members! Entering the room with his spear pointed upward then drawn down when the threats are seen with the butt of the spear right in front of his off foot to set for any charge. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1185345

A grimmace passes over the halfling's face as he drops his spears deadly point toward the evil incarnation that has followed his cousin up through the tower's window.....He has an answer for such hungry wickedness!  

(If they atack Prestige will set for the charge if able and attack if not able or given any oppurtunity...)  These are his very thoughts and intentions!  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1185465


----------



## The Empire (Aug 1, 2007)

The spear has reach and has a 10’ reach so next round it would be able to attack with out moving forward.
The demon attacks Greenbottle again this time hitting for 3 points of damage  as reattribution for the two devastating attacks. The demon in the window is now in the room. He is moving towards Greenbottle to attack with his comrade.
He is of the same type as the other. Small black and gray with black teeth and gray claws large gray spots on there otherwise black bodies they have large pig like ears and a bat like nose. There black snake like tugs flicker in and out of there mouths.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 1, 2007)

1) How close am I to either demon? 

2) Am I close enough to either to make an AoO?

3) I will aid in attacking the nearest one, or if any demon is open for a sneak-attack, i will attack that one.


----------



## The Empire (Aug 1, 2007)

You get an attack of opportunity against the one in the window before he gets in the room with out his dex.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 1, 2007)

(softly) Go back to the abyss, you little CREEP! *attacks the demon in the window just before I boldly say "CREEP!" *

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1186671

I hope to see the result of the AoO before I make my action, as I may or may not have sent off the demon this way.


----------



## The Empire (Aug 1, 2007)

Your attacks land solid.  sneak-attack damage will apply.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 1, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1186732 22

With more glee than is probably healthy, I pass bitter judgment on my foe. He should never have come here, to this tower or this realm.

(quote in the roll link) 

How is the demon?


----------



## The Empire (Aug 2, 2007)

The one climbing threw the window is killed by Edmee. It falls at her feet and begins to emit a hot yellow vapor that smells and is most likely sulfur and the thing begins to decay rapidly. Grunts can be herd from out the window.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 2, 2007)

Normal action- Moving toward the other demon and trying to aid in sorting it out.

(I think we're flanking it as of this action. I'll wait for the Empire's judgment before I roll attacks
edit: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1189201


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 2, 2007)

Prestige attacks with his spear! http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1188809 (and I am pretty sure that one misses) Yah!


----------



## The Empire (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes Prestige misses with his attack and now Edmee is now flanking the last standing demon it will be a new round. With only one demon in the room now and he has a trapped weasel look in his eyes, as if he knows there is no chance that he is making it out of here, but he is smiling. 

(Make initiative roll. Demons 16)


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 3, 2007)

Edmee 18

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1189206


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 3, 2007)

Prestige seems to react a littel slower than everyone else at this point .......Yet the stress is starting to get to him.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1190135

Prestige casts a spell on himself and then moves to the open position. Yells at Emral,"Cut the rope Emral!"


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 3, 2007)

I will attack the demon.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1190217

One of them connected. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1190431 

3


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 4, 2007)

Attacking with a spear( I do believe it is a critical but I had some mishap with the way I entered it

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1191781 


(OCC note about roll) http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3679294#post3679294


----------



## Greenbottle (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm going to cut the rope.  ID Name Rolls Dice Results Note Date 
1196381  Greenbottle  1 1d4+3  [1,3] = (4) DAMIGE ON ROPE  2007-08-06 20:43:28 
1196378  Greenbottle  1 1d20+4  [18,4] = (22) att on the rope  2007-08-06 20:41:42 
  the att is a crit did not do extra damige on roll


----------



## The Empire (Aug 7, 2007)

Edmee going first puts a cut in on the last demon in the tower. As a result Prestige has an attack on and downs demon which begins to smoke the vapors seam very toxic as there two of them are smoking now. Emral cuts the rope and there is a sound of a demon falling but there is a clawed hand on the window cell of old light gray granite it is larger then the other demons hands were. The window shutters a green blue in color are still open.   new round


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 7, 2007)

Initiative=21 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1197576

Prestige believes the demon is bad news but this female rescuer needs medical attention too...[SIZE=-5]Not everyone is as fortunate as he in these regards.[/SIZE] 

"Need healing?,"Prestige asks looking at her wounds While stepping sideways to have a defense position for Edimee between her and the demon brandishing the spear threateningly in its direction!.

[SIZE=-5](Note: I don't actually move my five feet just change my footing and the character will move and act still in this round)[/SIZE]


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 7, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1197608

I have 13 for init.


----------



## Greenbottle (Aug 8, 2007)

Initiative:http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1198099


----------



## The Empire (Aug 8, 2007)

The demon 18 
(I am using a random dice/number generator it is just on my CPU)


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 8, 2007)

Nods to Prestige

Let's just say that this *pointing to hair* isn't a Sonioay fashion statement.

*Coughs up some visible black smoke*


----------



## The Empire (Aug 10, 2007)

The demon hanging on to the window having little choice will climb up in to the window he has a look of consecration on his mussel or it could be constipation or even hat. As he looks unlike any thing any of you have seen it has one large eye of a yellow and red color three arms two of witch have clawed hands the other coming out the back and ending in a pincher. Its lags are like those of a large bird. It has 4 of them but has the stance of a man it’s around 6’ tall. Its mussel is like that of a dog but ends in a sharp beak yet still filled with sharp teeth. One hand grips a sword of the blackest whatever it is made of. It seems to draw light to it.  

Greenbottle has no action (natural 1)
Edmee is next to declare going 3rd
Demon witch I have done and going 2nd
Prestige declares last and goes 1st


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 11, 2007)

Declaration: I will attempt to finish it off on my turn.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 16, 2007)

After a quick consideration Prestige realizes that he must get rid of this last threat quickly.

Prestige lets out an attack of blue white lightning-fire-like energy out of his hand  at the demon.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 18, 2007)

I move in and strike. My first attack smacks into a strange plane of force, presumably a magical armor. My second one manages to find a weakness in the barrier, proving far more effective.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 18, 2007)

Prestiges spear finds the demon while he tries to step in defense of the blood thirsty rogue.

Thinking about his apprication of the rogue as the admiration swells in his heart  and the halfling moves to  get nasty with another attack so we can end this foe!


----------



## Greenbottle (Aug 18, 2007)

Initiative:http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1213615


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 18, 2007)

Me- 18 (14+4)
HGF- 11
Greenbottle- 18 (11+7)


----------



## The Empire (Aug 18, 2007)

The demon will attack Greenbottle do to proximity using its claws it will attack Featherfoot with a whip and his 3rd arm.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 18, 2007)

The blue/white Fire-Lightning is being drawn toward my hand and I will let it blast this abomination.

Prestige pulls his spear back with his left hand  out to his left side and points at the demon with his right index and middle fingers nearly crossed in an accusitory manner.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 18, 2007)

The last of the rogue's patience is waning, and she just keeps going and going at the demon, eager to put an end to this insanity once and for all.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1214975 Attack

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1214977 Damage. Ignore any that missed.


----------



## Greenbottle (Aug 19, 2007)

Im going to cast magic missle at the demon damige:http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1214130


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 19, 2007)

And the blue-white lightning missses the target. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1215361


----------



## The Empire (Aug 20, 2007)

The demon slashes at Greenbottle with a claws delivering a moderate wounds, he then lashes at Featherfoot with the whip this leaves a cut across the Halflings upraised arm. After this he steps back out the window and drops out of sight hissing.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 20, 2007)

Kick ass!   We did it! ^_^


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 21, 2007)

I leap to the window and shut and lock it.  Then turning toward the Human Woman that saved the day in unlocking the tower Prestige makes a statement and asks three consecutive questions only pausing for acknowledgement that they have been heard, "Three things and the last can wait if we must. How did you burn yourself?!  Are you near passing out?   How much of this tower have you explored?"


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 21, 2007)

Let's just say... magic traps are a bit harder to detect than the other kind, and shocking grasp traps are not fun. If you can heal me it would be much appreciated. I haven't explored much of this tower yet, but I can help you if you need to do so.


----------



## The Empire (Aug 21, 2007)

*Back to the first floor*

When Featherfoot jumps up to close and lock the shutters he sees the demon climbing down the side of the keep.

With the battle over and the windows looked the three of you retreat to the first floor to get some help with your wounds. Sasha has some “Magic bandages” to aide in the healing. After the “bandages” are used on the two Halflings and the human male, then a wand on the human female. and every one has a rest the black clad man that was hit by the stray arrow is awake and with a grate effort breaks the bonds holding him but he is still looking the worst for wear but now up. 

The first floor has a ballista but it is broken and forced up against one of the double doors the floor is made of large granite slabs with hay strewn about there are stairs running on the wall of the tower to the next floor 15’ above. The stairs are made of wood but come from the wall unsupported by any thing other then the wall.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 21, 2007)

Ermac stands and cracks his neck. Well since were not dead, they must not want to kill us is his first thought Ermac starts readjusting, tightning, and securing parts of his outfit. 

Looking around him at the room he's in well i guess we owe them an apology for our earlier actions _ i'll say it but i won't mean it_ after a moment Were sorry for our earlier actions, if you have questions, we'll answer them


ooc: good to be back


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 21, 2007)

"Ermac?  Feeling better?  Those giants didn't intend to hit you with those Gianormous arrows, they were firing at the deer......I had to bring you back from Death's Door and heal you...Getting you inside before the demon army attacked was a chore but we did it thanks to this woman whom unlocked the door with Shasha and saved us all from being eaten by the Evils from beyond.",  all in one breath, trying to catch the previous captive's understanding of what has transpired.  "We are outnumbered by the thousands.  I too apologize for our banterring which you took far too hard, my comrades had spoken of trolls and I knew you not.....Although the covering on your face makes it kind of hard to tell.  Since we are here together and have no other sources of aid we should discuss things and decide about survival first and our decisions about one another in due time.  Do you agree?", ending with a question after a large discourse of information. "I don't make a habbit our of saving the lives of potential enemies so _I hope_ we can become allies." prestige states and waits for Ermac to respond as he then turns toward the others and.....(30 seconds give or take)


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the healing, Prestige. I needed it.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 22, 2007)

Nodding toward Edmee with a smile,"Shasha is good about that as am I". 

 "Everyone",Prestige says in an inquisitive tone as if to draw their attention and gesturing for them to gather near the back of the tower as he kneels and brushes the straw away from some of the ground.  "It seems their is a trap door of some kind here.  Perhaps storage or a secret path but perhaps a cavern or exit as well.  Let us hope that it isn't a doorway to or for something bad.  Shall we open it and see?", the door revealed is stone and quite large that he reveals as he brushes away the straw from the sides of it.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 22, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1218708

Nods, then checks to make sure there isn't anything there shouldn't be guarding that door.


----------



## The Empire (Aug 23, 2007)

The door set in the floor is a 6’ square with one steel ring set in the center of it the ring sets flush with the stone. The edges of the slab have no gap but there a few chips off the stone and some of the sounding stones. This is the only stone of this size that is square most of the large stones are not square. There was no mortar used in the constriction of the tower. On the first floor there 12 rings pleased at around 3’ from the floor they appear to have been used as hitching rings for horses. The stones for the walls are of irregular size and ships the stars going up are set in to the wall and otherwise unsupported.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I -carefully- open the door.


----------



## The Empire (Aug 24, 2007)

It is by far too heavy to be lifted by one person. It may tack a block and tackle but there dos not appear to be any were to attach the block over head.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 24, 2007)

A little help here? Please? Ideally anyone with rope and the ability to use it to tie a knot.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 24, 2007)

I hitch up the dags and spread them out along the front for now.  Then hooks up the block and tackle to immovable rods some 4' off the ground.  Then untie and then take my time retying the knots and then give the command/request for them to pull in unison after "Ok, you three need to pull together.  OK? ......Now pull"Prestige tells the riding dogs whom seem to acknowledge


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks again, Prestige. I'm glad to have you on my side.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 24, 2007)

I am glad you are on our side too! I say smiling.


----------



## The Empire (Aug 24, 2007)

The dog's respond and begin to pull the block starts to rise. It has a slight taper to it from the walking surfaces to the back. The block rises and a cool damp breeze comes up from below. The stone is around 1’ thick and as it clears out it tacks the two large men to move it to the side far enough to set it down and reposition the equipment to set it to the side to allow movement past it.  There stares leading down they are made of stone. That has a yellow tint to it and there appears to be some moss or something green growing on it.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 24, 2007)

Let us put this lid back on...OK? >Smugly and annoyed< I am not going down there!  Shakinig head and wincing while crinkling his nose Prestige states with certainty.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Hold up. I just might.

The young rogue peers down the length of the stairway, checking to see if anything worth it is down there.

(Spot) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1222527


----------



## The Empire (Aug 24, 2007)

It is dark down there and a cool breeze is coming up the air smells clean like breeze in the rain. The stairway descends for around 20’ and then there is a landing that may be a hallway the lower ceiling is arched.

Sasha polls out a lantern and shins it down the hole it is now more then obvious to all that the green growth is algae. But Edmee already knew this.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, nothing else down there. Looks alright. So. Who DOES want to go down?


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 24, 2007)

"What gives?.......I _guessss_ I'll _GO_ too...pfft.."  Prestige resigns to head on down as well.  With a shrug of his shoulders and the sweet smell of clean air beconning him so.


----------



## Greenbottle (Aug 24, 2007)

I will go next..  Who need or would like a rapir sm?


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Please!
nod


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 26, 2007)

HolyGrenadeFrenzy said:
			
		

> "I don't make a habbit our of saving the lives of potential enemies so I hope we can become allies."




We are only an enemys of those who are an enemy of our country or Lung Wang, you have nothing to worry about halfling,_ We'll see about that_ You always have to say somthing don't you?_ Yes_


If you dont mind, we would like to lead says Ermac We could see somthing long before a lantern could.  Ermac points to his eyes These are for than just show Ermac chuckles for a second before pulling his katana out.


----------



## Woody06 (Aug 26, 2007)

I will go down there. It matters not what order we go in. But if Ermac can see beyond the light of a lantern then let him go first.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 26, 2007)

Towards Ermac: Prestige smirks and then with a sweeping gesture,"By all means go on ahead of the rest of us if you want to run point, I am fine with that." Shaking his head while watching him pass to the front.  Prestige gestures with his head to Shasha and to Edmee with a figures to his own eyes then Ermac."Ermac? We probrably won't have a lantern close to the front anyway..If that is Ok with you?  Watch yourself, ok?",smiling broadly again and winking at the human or human like at least person before him which is Ermac. "Do you want a rope end in case it is slick or has a drop trap?"

[SIZE=-2]I am concerned for the human known as Ermac if he is human at all...He seems far from home and his making of friends is off to a rough start.  He  has felt insulted by the troll thing then he was shot by Giants.(Accidentally no less)  Now he wants to run point in a dangerous place that he has just recently gotten his bearing on and he hasn't even been exposed to any of the traps yet. (Oh my!)  I hope he lives long enough for a descent coversation and a good meal with us.[/SIZE]


----------



## The Empire (Aug 30, 2007)

It has now only been two hours since the fight on the 2nd floor for those needing healing. For those of you in magical bandages this means that you have only healed two hits total.


----------



## Thalos_Greycloak (Aug 30, 2007)

I will watch our rear unless someone else is better suited.


----------



## The Empire (Aug 30, 2007)

*Down*

Before entering Sasha sets down the lantern she stays back and is 2nd from last. She says “I ant caring that thing.”  

The group descends the stairs down under the tower. It is dark down there the stone has a yellow tan look to them. There is the sound of a waterfall but it sounds some what distant. The ceiling is only 6’ down here. The stairs being the beginning and no way of getting past them. The hall way leads to an intersecting hall about 30’ and ends it in essences a T. There is a set of doors facing each other about 5’ before the T and one door on the center of the wall adjacent the end of this passage.

Who ever is caring the light needs to state so?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 30, 2007)

Because there were no objections, Ermac takes the lead



			
				HolyGrenadeFrenzy said:
			
		

> "Do you want a rope end in case it is slick or has a drop trap?"



That would be helpful Prestige

use rope(take 20)=27

Looking down the hallway, Ernac searches for any trace of traps. Old places like this are bound to have traps of some sort

Why did I choose point? I'm not in the best condition to travel, let alone lead. _Because you want to prove your no enemy_


search for traps=13 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1233610


----------



## Greenbottle (Aug 31, 2007)

So who's going to knock first?


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Aug 31, 2007)

I decide that he shouldn't let Ermac face point alone. Pulling out a rod from my bag I move ahead to stand next to Ermac as best I can. It is not fair to walk through an unfamiliar place like _this one_ alone _at all_.

 "ooOOooHoohaaaHhh, Spooky underground tunnel complex the demon horde wants into for their own diabolical purposes.  OOooAaahh. Other than the ghosts this place looks abandoned for a waay long time." Prestige says with some wit. "I certainly hope their isn't a back door into this place unless the other end is sealed up tight.  Really, it is difficult to believe this place was ever a place you would want to live in at all."

 With some mirth, turning toward the other halflings general direction,"Do you the rest of us have their trusty _ghost_ killers ready?,"in obvious reference to anything that could harm a _ghost_ Prestige jiggles the spear of his left hand and rod it his right slightly up over his head. 

A broad smile of expectation spreads over his face as he waits for someone to open the door. 

My spear tip is just under the top of the door about 3" so it can be lowered for proper entry and set to prevent anyone from jumping out at us from the room and the rod is gripped in my right...just in case. I am pretty sure this place is empty of anything but traps and such. I hope this place doesn't have any *real*  ghosts...this place sure seems dreary enough for ghosts.


----------



## Greenbottle (Sep 2, 2007)

Whin we are in the tunel I will cast light on my axe.


If everyone whant I will go ahead and open the first door.


----------



## Thalos_Greycloak (Sep 2, 2007)

"It would be best if you all took a moment to prepare yourselves, no good lies on the other side of this door" motioning toward one of the doors, while performing holy symbol in the air.


----------



## The Empire (Sep 2, 2007)

Sasha “Ready” Sasha steeps to the door handle looks at the door for a moment then opens it. 
The Halflings are on the hinge side of the door but it is opening in. Sasha only opens the door a crack. And prepares her heavy crossbow
The room can not be seen into yet Sasha then puts a foot to the door and gives it a push letting it open. 
The room has a 3’ high platform that extends 5’ from door to steps down with a few steps dropping down to the lower floor. In the room there is a lot of debris on the floor, ruined table and chairs, book shelf and books all on the floor are in various states of rotting. Three of the rotting chairs have skeletons in them. These skeletons and another three on the floor next to them begin to rise.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 2, 2007)

Ugk, undead. says Ermac in disgust We should send these things back to their graves

OOC:Init4


----------



## The Empire (Sep 3, 2007)

This is the new combat thread. 
Rucks Combat 
Rucks (OCC)


----------



## The Empire (Sep 3, 2007)

The room is 15’ deep from door to the far wall. The room is 20’ wide the door is 5’ from the nearest corner. No one will be with in a 5’ step.


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Sep 4, 2007)

Prestige spreads his arms as he steps just inside the doorway as to prevent entrance of his companions for the moment.


----------



## TheCrazyMuffinMan (Sep 5, 2007)

The rogue brings up the rear, looking for an ideal spot to stay out of sight, while near enough the party to aid them if needed. Against skeletons, her martial skills are severely hampered.


----------



## Edmee Kobayashi (Sep 10, 2007)

failing to find cover, or a suitable method of surprise aid, I jump back into the fray, rapier in hand, helping in the best way that I can.


----------



## The Empire (Oct 1, 2007)

The first thing that is seen is one of the skeletons is wearing a belt it has a buckle made of bronze that is a two crossed swards stylized on it. It is in remarkable shape most every thing else in the room is half rotten. One of the other skeletons has a green and brown leather knot work bracelet on but it smells like it has yielded to the humidly and begun to rot. 
Under the table and chairs there is nothing worth note.  
This is what is close to Oam.


----------



## Edmee Kobayashi (Oct 1, 2007)

Prestige, are you capable of identifying?

Edit: *Searching the area all about.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1302179 search check, 15


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Oct 8, 2007)

"I just require a few moments"

Words of magic follow from the halfling.

 "_Torschka_"   with a gesture of the hand Prestige casts a spell. Then he consentrates for several moments looking steadily and slowly around the room.

After a few minutes study Prestige gives an accessment.


"The Belt, the Braclet and the Book are magical but what they do is yet to be figured out."

"The braclet is Troll leather and is of the school of Transmutation.  The Belt is of divination magic of some sort.  The Book is something to be careful about but is arcane in nature.  Now other than that, wihtout further study,  is all I can tell you."


----------



## Greenbottle (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I'm going back to rest for a spell.


----------



## The Empire (Oct 9, 2007)

Sasha heads to the main floor after Greenbottle. Once there she removes a large ring from her equipment she places it flat on the floor then puts her hand and arm threw the ring. After a short time she withdraws it holding an odd looking black short sword. Then she says “Edmee will this do?”  she tosses it to Edmee. 
“You should all get some rest or the bandages wont do you any good.”  Sasha then over by Oam and bandages his wounds.

Remember 1 hit an hour and it has only been about 1.5 hours. Sleeping will get 8 hits and then the mages need an hour and another one for food now and in the morning. I would say 13 hits by the time every one is to go in the morning. Although it will still be night as it is only noon now.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 9, 2007)

Follow behind Sasha, Ermac heads back to the main area and sits along a wall, and searches the pouches in his belt. He pulls out a can of polish and starts cleaning his swords, so that despite their black color, they still shine. Once finished with the cleaning, Ermac put his swords away and pulls out a chunk of soap, a vial of water and a cloth. He then proceides to unwrap the bandages from his head and as thwy are removed, his head becomes visible. Oddly, it shines in a deep red color and looks to be scaled. The only hair on his head is two long wiskers, one at each side of his mouth. He then starts to clean his face.


----------



## The Empire (Oct 11, 2007)

Sasha uses the bandages on Oam before eating the evening meal.

It is in the early hours of the morning  (13 hours latter) every one is ready to go? Who is tacking point and to were?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm feeling better, I'll take point again says Ermac as he wraps up his face in the black wraps I think we should search the room across from the undead


----------



## The Empire (Oct 13, 2007)

The room is about a 10’squar with 4 stairs leading down. There is a landing and a door ate the bottom. The water is about 2’ deep here. The lower door opens in towards the stairs. The room on the other side is 20’ from door to the far side and 25’ the other way with a fire place at the far end. 

There are 3 long tables with benches and chairs part way under them. There is a tall pale naked man standing in front of the fire place. He has thick black hair and a large jagged green bastard sward in one hand and a matching dagger in the other. There 4 skeletons 2 on either side of him about 10’ away. The first one on each side is brandishing a green short sward the next one has a green broad sward.

The skeletons are situated so that all 4 are even across the room the 2 with the short swards are in-between the wall and a table the 2 with long swards are between tables. There is no clear bath to the pale one in the back. None of them are moving but they are all standing.


----------



## Edmee Kobayashi (Oct 19, 2007)

The Empire said:
			
		

> Sasha heads to the main floor after Greenbottle. Once there she removes a large ring from her equipment she places it flat on the floor then puts her hand and arm threw the ring. After a short time she withdraws it holding an odd looking black short sword. Then she says “Edmee will this do?”  she tosses it to Edmee.
> “You should all get some rest or the bandages wont do you any good.”  Sasha then over by Oam and bandages his wounds.
> 
> Remember 1 hit an hour and it has only been about 1.5 hours. Sleeping will get 8 hits and then the mages need an hour and another one for food now and in the morning. I would say 13 hits by the time every one is to go in the morning. Although it will still be night as it is only noon now.




This will do nicely.  The Twin Blades of Karma and Fate are back!~ Woohoo! I'll sheathe these as best as I can and move on.


----------



## Woody06 (Oct 27, 2007)

Oam follows Ermac to the next room.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 27, 2007)

Escuse me, Ermac says but who might you be?


----------



## HolyGrenadeFrenzy (Oct 31, 2007)

"Let me clear the fringe a little" Prestige Demands presses in front of the party and lets loose with a cone of flame in an attempt to hit the closest and as far back as they will burn.


----------



## The Empire (Nov 2, 2007)

Three of four stones are hit, the one up against the far walls is outside of the cone.  The two skeletons closest to the party evade the brunt of the flames.


----------

